# Rocket Appartamento & Specialita



## Mason (Jan 26, 2020)

Rocket Appartamento and Specialita had it 2 weeks 

Any tips?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, I have so many tips I could write a book......

Heres one....put felt circles on the bottom of the feet.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Get a funnel for the portafilter, grind straight into the PF and WDT in the portafilter...

Although the grinds out of the mignon specialita are super fluffy I couldn't manage to get perfect bottomless pours without the addition of WDT, especially when single dosing.

Sent from my H3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris! (Jan 27, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Yes, I have so many tips I could write a book......
> 
> Heres one....put felt circles on the bottom of the feet.


 I've got an Appartamento coming next month - would love to hear your tips!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

£1 per tip


----------



## NeilD (Dec 20, 2019)

Looks really good! I nearly bought one of these earlier in the month and only decided at the last minute to change my mind but that was just a personal choice. It's a great choice and hopefully I don't regret it


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

One tip.... You can 'ghost ride' the steam wand on this machine easily for perfect milk...

Just sit the pitcher on the drip tray and put the tip about one third to half in the milk and your good to go.

Experiment with how deep the tip is based on your results and if you going for cap milk (just below the surface) or flat white milk (a bit deeper).

Sent from my H3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## birel101 (Dec 28, 2019)

NeilD said:


> Looks really good! I nearly bought one of these earlier in the month and only decided at the last minute to change my mind but that was just a personal choice. It's a great choice and hopefully I don't regret it


What did you purchase instead off the rocket?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeilD (Dec 20, 2019)

birel101 said:


> What did you purchase instead off the rocket?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I went for the Crem One dual boiler, really good machine with some great functions including the adjustable pre infusion times.


----------



## birel101 (Dec 28, 2019)

Very nice, they were going for really good prices weren't they, I suppose they won't be as cheap as they were when they come back in stock?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeilD (Dec 20, 2019)

birel101 said:


> Very nice, they were going for really good prices weren't they, I suppose they won't be as cheap as they were when they come back in stock?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 The had a 'special' launch price. It will be interesting to see if they actually increase the price. I think they've been out of stock at Bella Barista since I got mine at the start of January


----------



## NikonGuy (Jul 31, 2014)

HowardSmith said:


> One tip.... You can 'ghost ride' the steam wand on this machine easily for perfect milk...
> 
> Just sit the pitcher on the drip tray and put the tip about one third to half in the milk and your good to go.
> 
> ...


 +1 I use this method with my Rocket with good effect.

Also stick one of these in your tank:-

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/rocket-espresso-water-reservoir-filter.html


----------



## NikonGuy (Jul 31, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> £1 per tip


 Are you serious?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

NikonGuy said:


> Are you serious?


 What do you think?


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

NikonGuy said:


> Are you serious?


 Probably


----------



## NikonGuy (Jul 31, 2014)

Here are some tips that work for me and my Appartamento:-

Typical usage: 2-4 cups per day.

1. Use Volvic bottled water. My Appartamento is 4 years old and I have never needed to descale, brew temp has always remained the same as day one!

2. Use a sheet of "Cookamesh" cut to size for the drip and cup tray's.

3. Keep the machine spotlessly clean, this is very important!

4. Clean group head with brush, and water backflush after every brew session.

5. Remove shower screen and clean all applicable parts once per week.

6. Chemical (Cafetto) backflush every 3 months or 150 cups.

7. Change head gasket and shower screen every 12 months.


----------



## chrisburns66 (Aug 22, 2011)

To resurrect an old thread, any advice to prevent water spurting out of the air valve to the left of the water reservoir when replacing said reservoir?


----------

